# The Migration Stops Now - A Greenhead Beatdown!! (pic heavy)



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

DFerg, Spec-Rig.006, shauntexex, wingbuster_87, axsbilly, JustinSFA and I traveled north with one thing on the agenda... GREEN!

We hit the road the day after Christmas and drove for 14 hours until arriving at our destination. We filmed 5 hunts in 8 days with multiple cameras and made memories that will last a lifetime!!

Trip totals were something like: 2361 miles, $1,380 in diesel, 51 windshield hours, 5 inches of snow/rain, $200 in allergy/cold/flu medicine.. 









Thursday 12/27/2012 - Field hunt, 18 degrees with light snow..









Friday 12/28/2012 - Field hunt, 14 dgrees and sunny = greenhead delight... This hunt was something else. We consistently worked flocks of 500-1,500 mallards right into the kill hole!!













































Saturday 12/29/2012 - Field hunt, 28 degrees and partly cloudy... Proved a humbling experience after the first two days, as the wind shifted and we watched probably 50,000 mallards light in a field 1/2 mile away. Our total for day 3 was 11 birds...

Sunday 12/30/2012 - We drove 4 hours south to meet up with some friends, including BigGarwood who drove up for the balance of the trip, and finished our trip river hunting for 2 days...

Monday 12/31/2012 - River hunt, 35 degrees with horizontal rain, sleet, and snow = miserable, but we still enjoyed it!!









New Year's Day 1/1/2013 - River hunt, 26 degrees and snowing... Talk about a way to bring in the new year!! Great times with great friends, and a little bling to start off the morning!









Happy New Year everyone!!









Once again, DFerg is working his magic on the video. Should be posted in a few days!!


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I really enjoy your quest for Green. one day I'll get one of those suckers. Great job guys and great pics.


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

[email protected] son!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Dudes! You guys are AWESOME! Keep doing it, and keep showing us great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Team 250+ (May 20, 2011)

that is whats up get um....


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Gonna be hard to top that one! Can't wait to see this video


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

I dream of doing something like that.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Awesome Trip*

"OH MY GOD" lol...

The trip was unbelievable. Definitely gonna be tough to top all that green next year. But Im sure we will die trying! We all had a blast chasing the mallards.. Had a ton of fun and we will be re living that trip over and over again in our heads for years to come.

Thanks Joe (Mojo281) for putting it all together..


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

You know it's good when we are all laying in our layout blinds and Billy's "OMG look at this" every 5 min! I've never seen that many tornado down and cup there wings. Does anybody have a picture of our blinds that day? Taking the extra time to "grass up", fake snow, the whole nine yards paid off with those birds getting in tight. You know seasons not over just yet might be more to come.........


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow. Where is that at?


----------



## LawyerUp (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow, Amazing!!!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> Wow. Where is that at?


Same place we shot'em last year ... ! Hell of a trip boys ... ! We don't need to hit the pearly gates now, we've been there ... !



shauntexex said:


> New Castle, Delaware the birds are THICK.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

That is freakin awesome


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for all of the positive comments guys!! Trips like this are planned almost a year in advance... Some of the video footage is UNREAL!! Can't wait to see what DFerg puts together!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We'll just have to scratch our heads, and wonder where those hunts were made. I was in Wisconsin last week, 5 degrees at night, and there were still plenty of greenheads and honker geese up there. The shoreline froze out 200 yards or more, after we got there. A balmy 18 degrees each day, real snow was 24 inches on the ground. Lake coves were six inches thick with ice, so I took pictures of guys ice fishing and hauling out big bream.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouthappy said:


> We'll just have to scratch our heads, and wonder where those hunts were made. I was in Wisconsin last week, 5 degrees at night, and there were still plenty of greenheads and honker geese up there. The shoreline froze out 200 yards or more, after we got there. A balmy 18 degrees each day, real snow was 24 inches on the ground. Lake coves were six inches thick with ice, so I took pictures of guys ice fishing and hauling out big bream.


We had *very similar weather* conditions (most of the time) to deal with but it was surprisingly tolerable. Very low humidity kept us from exposure ... but I will say this, when the rivers are LOCKED UP solid with ice ... it's COLD ... !

The only open water on the reservoirs was where the birds (all 65,000 of them) were sitting. This is very unlike anything we've ever done. They just won't fly till it "warms" up to 18+ degrees. Slept late every day ... !


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You guys afraid someone will potlick a whole state?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

shauntexex said:


> You know it's good when we are all laying in our layout blinds and Billy's "OMG look at this" every 5 min! I've never seen that many tornado down and cup there wings. Does anybody have a picture of our blinds that day? Taking the extra time to "grass up", fake snow, the whole nine yards paid off with those birds getting in tight. You know seasons not over just yet might be more to come.........


I've got a regular old cell phone pic of the blinds...

Hard to believe there are 10 blinds showing in this picture huh? (one more out of frame).










I'm still editing my photos, but they should be ready before too long! Great group of guys and if you don't shoot quick, you are too late! Even with the ol' springboard! hahaha

One thing is for sure, if you haven't hunted Delaware, you haven't hunted. I can't wait to go back!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Just a little taste....

Hey guys, is that a goose??










Yep... its a goose.... SMASH CITY!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> You guys afraid someone will potlick a whole state?


Out of respect for our friends that we hunted with in those states, we just don't say... Sorry if it offends you but when birds are concentrated in the numbers that we are talking about, they aren't all that hard to find!!


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Incredible.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

That is spectacular.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

When you glance over to the strap tree to do a quick bird count and this meets your eye, then you KNOW its gonna be one of those hunts that dreams are made of.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

man what a trip of a life time!!! i cant not friggin wait to take trips like this every year!!!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I hate y'all lol. That is fteaking awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

You guys are True Hunters, great pics thanks for sharing! Some of us can only dream of hunts like that!!


----------



## Capt. Nick Run-N-Gun (Nov 17, 2008)

Thats a bad ***** trip right there my hat goes of to y'all. Lots of hard work, scouting, and preparation goes into that with some good contacts. I leave the 17th north bound for my quest for green hope we do it to it.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

So this is why Shaun gave up golfing and got a real job...to pay for trips like this!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Ruthless53 said:


> So this is why Shaun gave up golfing and got a real job...to pay for trips like this!


Exactly!! Minor league golf and traveling 6 weeks out of the month didn't allow for trips like this Scotty! None of us pay for a deer leases and shooting a case or two a year is better then pulling the trigger once. Nothing like mallards decoying just something you have to see to truly appreciate. Especially on the river working them off of their flight path. Kinda like hunting a kow fence place in east Tx. Doesn't get any better than that


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Awesome Joe et al.... Awesome


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> You guys afraid someone will potlick a whole state?


It's this EXACT sentiment that's ruined many holes. Waterfowl and fishing alike. If you're truly interested in doing something like this, a pm will get you a lot further. It took VERY little research to put this hunt together.

When 50K - 65K birds are using 1 acre ... It's tough to justify giving specifics ...


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow truly amazing job guys. I dream to do something like this someday. I have watched the video from last year too many times to count and can't wait for this one. Great job!


----------



## jwales (Dec 25, 2012)

That last pic is awesome.....One for the wall or office!


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Any bands?


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

that is awesome, like the pic's, i hope to be able to do that one day.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

ak said:


> Any bands?


We finally broke the curse the last day. We had a group of over 50 drop in on the river at LST and dropped around 15 birds out of the group. It was almost an hour later when someone noticed the Bling on one of the drakes legs. We decided to give it to the owner of the property as it was impossible to know who actually shot the bird. Needless to say it was a heck of a way to start the New Year. The bird was a young one banded in South Dakota in the spring of 12' when it was too young to fly. It all depends on where you hunt, where they band them, and comes down to a lot of luck. This is the first band our crew has shot all year they sure are few and far between.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> It's this EXACT sentiment that's ruined many holes. Waterfowl and fishing alike. If you're truly interested in doing something like this, a pm will get you a lot further. It took VERY little research to put this hunt together.
> 
> When 50K - 65K birds are using 1 acre ... It's tough to justify giving specifics ...


Naming the state is too specific? How about the flyway? Still too specific? Thats silly.
Glad you guys had a great hunt. Looks epic


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Whats the big deal? i shoot straps like that in Bays down here :slimer:


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesom trip!


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

That's bad a I figured there had to be a band in there


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Here ya go AK...


----------



## hayter12 (Dec 28, 2011)

cool pics. and looks like you guys had a blast.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

shauntexex said:


> We finally broke the curse the last day. We had a group of over 50 drop in on the river at LST and dropped around 15 birds out of the group. It was almost an hour later when someone noticed the Bling on one of the drakes legs. We decided to give it to the owner of the property as it was impossible to know who actually shot the bird. Needless to say it was a heck of a way to start the New Year. The bird was a young one banded in South Dakota in the spring of 12' when it was too young to fly. It all depends on where you hunt, where they band them, and comes down to a lot of luck. This is the first band our crew has shot all year they sure are few and far between.


Pods ... ! Pacific Brant ... they band 20% of them, time to steer the crew West ... !


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Pods ... ! Pacific Brant ... they band 20% of them, time to steer the crew West ... !


You know that's already in the works....


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Mojo281 said:


> You know that's already in the works....


Y'all are going to California to hunt? :wink:


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh my my.... gotta love ducks...sweet pics...


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow guys! What an amazing trip! Need an extra friend?


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Were dreams are made*

Here is a couple pics of the blinds and another location were dreams were made.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Jasmillertime said:


> Y'all are going to California to hunt? :wink:


Nope ... ! Hawaii ... !


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

shauntexex said:


> ... The bird was a young one banded in South Dakota in the spring of 12' when it was too young to fly ...


Let's not forget the band duck from the North Pole ...


----------



## Big John (Aug 25, 2004)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> It's this EXACT sentiment that's ruined many holes. Waterfowl and fishing alike. If you're truly interested in doing something like this, a pm will get you a lot further. It took VERY little research to put this hunt together.
> 
> When 50K - 65K birds are using 1 acre ... It's tough to justify giving specifics ...


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

shauntexex said:


> Exactly!! Minor league golf and traveling 6 weeks out of the month didn't allow for trips like this Scotty! None of us pay for a deer leases and shooting a case or two a year is better then pulling the trigger once. Nothing like mallards decoying just something you have to see to truly appreciate. Especially on the river working them off of their flight path. Kinda like hunting a kow fence place in east Tx. Doesn't get any better than that


I'm not a duck hunter but that definitely looks like a trip anybody would enjoy! Nothing like hunting with your bros no matter what your chasin'!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Reminds me of some hunts we had many moons ago, minus the fuzzy duck and moet action lol Nothing like watching all those sexy mallards pouring into a hole to just die.

We hunted a hole last year,we had about 2k widgeon working our field/pond and light up in the spread. It was crazy. Bad part about it was all we needed was 2 birds to finish our limit. It was just cool to see them swarm like rice birds and lay it in the hole. 

Nice hunt fellas.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nicely done!!!! Excellent detail work on the blinds. Concealment is a lost art. 


Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

Someday.... Someday.... Way to put in the work guys! Wish the Texas season started in January and I had more time to find birds like that around here. Just got the Nikon D600 too, need to test it on some flyers! Did y'all bring any new toys for the videos this year?


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Spectacular trip this year guys! So what was more fun, this year or last years hunt? Also, do you guys take dogs with you? You kept them busy if you did...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

dknut said:


> Spectacular trip this year guys! So what was more fun, this year or last years hunt? Also, do you guys take dogs with you? You kept them busy if you did...


I don't know that anyone could legitimately put either season over the other ... ! Some of this stuff was absolutely world class, both season, both locations.

Well, yeah ... we had a couple guys bring dogs, but didn't hunt them much. One of them chewed his way out of the kennel one morning and came and found us and hunted with us though ... ! That kennel literally looked like we'd hit it with tannerite ...


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

Jbahr said:


> Someday.... Someday.... Way to put in the work guys! Wish the Texas season started in January and I had more time to find birds like that around here. Just got the Nikon D600 too, need to test it on some flyers! Did y'all bring any new toys for the videos this year?


We did have some new toys actually-- Three of us including myself had new GoPro Hero 3 Black Editions and I had a Canon 5D MarkII I played with. Video from all the new toys is spectacular-- but my brand new addition (Sony AX2000) came in after we got back- So I will be putting together a new promo for the guys we hunt with up there in a week when we go back! Video is coming together very nice and should be ready by the end of the week for everyone to enjoy!!


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*the hunt*

looks like some real good hunts. i'm with u on not giving up the location. even the best intentions end up biting me on the rump givin up spots.lol


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

The hero 3 black editions are awesome btw. It's amazing the production quality a camera that small can produce. The built in wifi and remote to turn it off and on in the blind as well as preview the angle and the setup on your iPhone is incredible. This was my first year to "film" and let me tell you it adds a whole different aspect and and difficulty level. Hiding 5 cameras and a cameraman when you have that many pairs of eyes looking down on you is quite a task. It takes time, preparation, and a little bit of luck to get setup and not have birds flare off a shiny camera lens or housing. The only dissapointment was the battery life in the new GoPro. They only last about an hour and a half so buying a backup is a must. I can't wait to see David work his magic on our new video. He has a unique talent putting it all together, editing, revising, adding effects, and always seems to blow away our expectations!


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

What settings do y'all use while recording a duck hunt?


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Way to go Men :cheers: thats what I'm talking bout right there......straight up pimp slappin green heads gangsta style 

hurry up and bring on the video....i got my popcorn all ready to go :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

slabnabbin said:


> What settings do y'all use while recording a duck hunt?


We were all recording on 1080p 30fps... Anything faster fps is meant to be slowed down.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Mojo281 said:


> We were all recording on 1080p 30fps... Anything faster fps is meant to be slowed down.


Thanks


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

dknut said:


> Spectacular trip this year guys! So what was more fun, this year or last years hunt? Also, do you guys take dogs with you? You kept them busy if you did...


I'd have to say this trip hunting the river is something you just have to experience. Pulling them off of their flight paths and foolin em just doesn't get any better then greenheads dropping from the stratosphere. The pond and the field hunts are fun but nothing beats the river IMO


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

dknut said:


> Spectacular trip this year guys! So what was more fun, this year or last years hunt? Also, do you guys take dogs with you? You kept them busy if you did...


Shaun likes the river... I personally think nothing beats hunting a knee high cut corn or milo field with thousands of mallards working the spread throughout the hunt!!

I brought my dog and hunted her the first day... The guy that met us for the second half of the trip brought his dog, he's the one that chewed his way out and then proceeded to find us on the river.


----------



## jkeithLSON (May 15, 2012)

Well it wasn't hard to find what state this was, which was the exact state I was expecting, but I sure am disappointed to hear that they are still there in that big of numbers. Awesome hunt, a trip like that is tough to beat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

WHEWWWW- WEEEE!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice work on those widge ... !!!!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Great job guys. I had the pleasure of hunting a flooding rice field with Pintails that thick a few years ago. Of course, we could only kill one so the joy was limited. But, the spectacle I will never forget.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm just finding this, and I've gotta say, very impressive. I know some of you guys well enough to not be surprised you put together this kinda hunt. 

I can't wait to see the video.

A move and a new baby means I've only made ONE duck hunt this year, I almost feel like I'm cheatin' on my SBE.

ONE question that nobody has asked:

WHO KILLED THE RINGNECK and BUCKETLIPS? lol


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

huntinguy said:


> ONE question that nobody has asked:
> 
> WHO KILLED THE RINGNECK and BUCKETLIPS? lol


LMAO! The owner of the property from that pic water swatted both of em!! He doesn't discriminate any species in the blocks, not even when the green is flying...


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Mojo281 said:


> LMAO! The owner of the property from that pic water swatted both of em!! He doesn't discriminate any species in the blocks, not even when the green is flying...


......as my friend always says "we are duck huntin and those are ducks!":rotfl:

Great job on the birds and kudos for taking great pics......those are what you'll look back on in the future and really appreciate.

I"ve been on a lot of hunts, and a lot of good hunts, but never had a run on the green like that.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

shauntexex said:


> I'd have to say this trip hunting the river is something you just have to experience. Pulling them off of their flight paths and foolin em just doesn't get any better then greenheads dropping from the stratosphere. The pond and the field hunts are fun but nothing beats the river IMO


Theres the bird flaring culprit... just sat there staring at them while they worked... tisk tisk...

Gonna have to get you some facepaint from the facepaint barney... lol


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Look at those widgeon getting sideways..... Always ahead of the mallards


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

What's the status on the video?


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks like tomorrow's the big day! Video is finished I can't wait to see it


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

dudes.... TEACH ME YOUR WAYS!! This looks like a trip of a life time guys. If you ever need an extra give me a holler!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

mojo281 said:


> ... He doesn't discriminate any species in the blocks, not even when the green is flying...


or hens ... !!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Unbelievable. Congrats to u all!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Any update if the video is still going to be reviled today?


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Video is pretty sweet- saw it via PTO Facebook page. Insane amount of birds, insane.


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

I will be putting up the video tomorrow morning!!.....SoTx23 don't spoil it for anyone!!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Just saw it! Sweet video! Great job editing and the music suits it well too.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

All this time I thought yall were doing all this on your own. It looks like you were with some outfitters in the areas? None the less it looked like an awesome time, and great hunts! Outstanding work on the video!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

FishingFanatic96 said:


> Just saw it! Sweet video! Great job editing and the music suits it well too.


x2


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Well post it up. I wanna see!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Video has been posted on another thread: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=465902


----------

